# Beneath The Hagia Sophia : The phantom documentary



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

On this dark day when the world marvel of Hagia Sophia is designated for use as a transvestite 'mosque', let's have another view of it.
The underground one.

(I am not religious but I am an Istanbul-nerd Greek and, however you look at it, it is a very backward move for our civilization).

We already know that HS was built on top of older religious structures and it is no wild guess that its underground is a great attractor for archaeologists. And for StolenHistory guys, of course! The tunnels system and underground structures below Istanbul are of colossal interest and beauty, with only a few parts of them known and accessible. Imagine how interesting the part beneath the HS is!

Since 2005 we've been expecting the release of a documentary about the research done underground the HS.
It is called _"Beneath The Hagia Sophia"_.
I still have the newspaper cut from the report on that documentary. It looked promising. There were structures in the ground that were worth exploring. The findings in the teasers did not look or sound that astonishing but, whatever exists beneath the HS is uber-interesting by default. We were told about some bones and graves, mentioning one St. Antigonus among them, and byzantine-era pottery. The assembly of the team and the mole-style exploration in narrow tunnels was reminiscent of an adventure movie. However, it's 2020 and the documentary has still not been released.

Yet, everything seemed to be in place. The production team had plenty of footage to support a full-scale documentary, we have a site for it, the director has his own YT channel, several screening dates have been announced in the past and then ... gone, teasers clips and photos are circulating but, nothing. Nor is the reason for the delay anywhere to be found and explained. A lack of funds is the last of the explanations, I think. They either found something that should not have been 'touched', or, the ethno-religious frenzy of Erdogan's administration blocked the project until this, the 'turning-into-mosque' era came. Such a delay can only be political.

On this very interesting greek site there is a recent news article about the documentary. We still cannot find an explanation about the delay but we can read a quick overview of the underground research history there. They also claim that, thanks to covid, the production team reassembled and was able to do more research without the distraction of the tourist crowds. I hope this is true and that there is a sincere will to release the damn thing.
Let's wait (how much more? lol) and see...





The teaser >>>




The best we can have out of this project, a half-hour report on a turkish tv channel about it.
Unfortunately, only in turkish (I know some but cannot help much here) >>>

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: mythstifieDDate: 2020-07-25 07:18:05Reaction Score: 11


Fomenko makes a strong case that Hagia Sophia is in reality the one AND ONLY, legendary Solomon's Temple. Solomon? *Suleiman* the Wise? Hmm! 

The Templars legend says they found something under Solomon's temple that once the Pope found out, ended up making them a nation into themselves and answering to no one. Everyone thinks that happened in Jerusalem in the Levant. No. It happened in Jerusalem on the Bosphorus, ie, Constantinople. 

I wasn't aware Hagia had a legit underground like this, but it gives more credibility to the legend. Perhaps what they found exposed the fake authority of Rome and the deal was they would shut up about it and everything would be fine. As part of the covenant, the Templars would rewrite history and the ancient past we think we know today is directly their doing. 

What did they find?! 

If it was super valuable, it would make sense to hide the location by claiming Jerusalem is somewhere else completely.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-07-25 07:54:56Reaction Score: 3


Mis Usak is Turkish maybe they can help. A PM could bear fruit.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-07-25 14:23:54Reaction Score: 1


Shekinah. Shakti. Susussudio. Whoa-oh.
Well, just like Alan Moore insinuated in Jerusalem, you get problems when your foundation and structure were built by 72 djinn and ifrits. Balance issues.
Maybe their work was under duress, could have been before fair wage and labor laws, but things seem to be coming apart at the seams.
Probably more tunnels and networks to Amenti or some inner earth sanctum.
Might start to run into other folk down there...


----------



## JimmyK (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JimmyKDate: 2020-07-25 16:42:10Reaction Score: 1


Looks like red bricks down there!


----------



## aj00148 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: aj00148Date: 2020-07-27 17:01:51Reaction Score: 1


Did anyone see that the monument status was removed this month and the site is now operating as a mosque?

Making the Hagia Sophia a mosque is a political slap in the face for the West

With that - I suspect that further research into the underground structure is on hold.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-07-31 19:27:07Reaction Score: 1




transgender individuals deserve to be able to reuse Tartarian architecture too.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-07-31 19:44:45Reaction Score: 6


My five cents...

If you take away the tacked-on and painted-on and carved-in Islamic religious text, the building is surprisingly multi-cultural and "old world." (All religious institutions have done this to some degree I think).
Domes are said by some researchers to be telluric and spiritual energy resonators, collectors, and amplifiers. The minarets may be energy antennas, akin to lightning rods, and conversely, radio towers. In and out, go the signals.
Color and natural light inside are two important frequencies of universe-grade spirituality.
Conquering cultures may have just tacked on signs, gave it a lick of paint, some gold leaf, and called it "theirs."
Religion is the opiate of the asleep masses, I believe. However, the _Adhan_ call to prayer is rather beautiful to the ear...
This stunning building tells us another tale perhaps. One of cosmology, nature, astrology, and the amplification of universal loving spirit.
That's how the ancients rolled...




I mean, just look at this one!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Mis UsakDate: 2020-07-31 20:41:50Reaction Score: 1




aj00148 said:


> Did anyone see that the monument status was removed this month and the site is now operating as a mosque?
> 
> Making the Hagia Sophia a mosque is a political slap in the face for the West
> 
> With that - I suspect that further research into the underground structure is on hold.


its only reason is internal politics.  government is  so bad,  they must evade from bad news and needs take some support from followers or conflict with opposition parties.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-08-01 05:52:13Reaction Score: 6


Every cathedral has an underground, even the largest churches have one. It wouldn't be different there. Furthermore, since the Muslims took over Turkey, Hagia Sofia has been transformed into a mosque.
Yes Hagia Sofia was a cathedral there is no dispute about that. Claims without proof go nowhere.

The Grand Mosque of Hagia Sophia, formerly known as Hagia Sophia (in Greek: Άγια Σοφία; transl .: Agia Sophia, meaning "Sacred Wisdom"; in Turkish: Ayasofya) is an imposing building built between 532 and 537 by the Empire Byzantine to be the cathedral of Constantinople (currently Istanbul, Turkey). From the date it was built, in 537, until 1453, it served in this function, with the exception of the period between 1204 and 1261, when it was converted into a Roman Catholic cathedral during the Latin Patriarchate of Constantinople that followed the sacking of the imperial capital for the Fourth Crusade. The building was a mosque between May 29, 1453 and 1931, when it was secularized. It reopened as a museum on February 1, 1935.

The church was dedicated to Logos, the second person of the Holy Trinity, with the dedication feast taking place on December 25, the date on which the Birth of Jesus is celebrated, the incarnation of the Logos in Christ. Although it is called "Hagia Sophia" (as if it was dedicated in honor of Hagia Sophia), sophia is the Latin phonetic transliteration of the Greek word for "wisdom" - the full name of the church in Greek is Ναός της Αγίας του Θεού Σοφίας, "Church of the Holy Wisdom of God".

Mainly famous for its huge dome (or dome), it is considered the epitome of Byzantine architecture and is said to have "changed the history of architecture". It was the largest cathedral in the world for almost a thousand years, until the Cathedral of Seville was completed in 1520. The current building was originally built as a church between 532 and 537 by order of the Byzantine emperor Justinian I and was the third church of Saint Sofia occupying the site, the previous two having been destroyed in civil unrest. It was designed by the Greek scientists Isidoro de Mileto, a doctor, and Antêmio de Trales, a mathematician.

The church contained a large collection of relics and had, among other things, an iconostasis 15 meters high in silver. It was the seat of the Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople and the focal point of the Orthodox Church for almost a thousand years. It was there that Cardinal Humberto, in 1054, excommunicated patriarch Miguel I Cerículo, initiating the Great Schism of the East, which continues today.

In 1453, Constantinople was conquered by the Ottoman Empire under Sultan Muhammad II, the Conqueror, who subsequently ordered the building to be converted into a mosque. The bells, the altar, the iconostasis and the sacred vessels were removed and several mosaics were covered with plaster and were only restored in 1931 when the church was converted to a secular museum. Several Islamic features - such as the mirabe, the mimbar and the four minarets - were added during this period. It remained a mosque until 1931, when Kemal Atatürk ordered it to be secularized. It remained closed to the public for four years and reopened in 1935 as a museum in the newly created Republic of Turkey. Nevertheless, the colored mosaics remained covered with plaster for the most part, and the building deteriorated. A UNESCO mission in 1993 noted plaster fall, dirty marble cladding, broken windows, damp-damaged decorative paintings and a lack of maintenance on the roof connection. Since then cleaning, roofing and restoration have been undertaken. The exceptional floor and wall mosaics that were cemented since 1453 are now gradually excavated and recreated.

For almost 500 years, Istanbul's main mosque, Hagia Sophia, served as a model for several Ottoman mosques, mainly the so-called Blue Mosque, which is opposite Hagia Sophia, the Şehzade Mosque, the Süleymaniye Mosque, the Rüstem Pasha Mosque and the Kılıç Ali Paşa Mosque.

On July 10, 2020, the Turkish State Council revoked the temple museum status, and a later decree by President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ordered the reclassification of Saint Sofia, converting it back to a mosque.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2020-08-10 22:28:07Reaction Score: 1




Huaqero said:


> On this dark day when the world marvel of Hagia Sophia is designated for use as a transvestite 'mosque', let's have another view of it.
> The underground one.
> 
> (I am not religious but I am an Istanbul-nerd Greek and, however you look at it, it is a very backward move for our civilization).
> ...


The Turks have a habit of converting churches to transvestite masques


----------



## Oracle (May 14, 2021)

EUAFU said:


> The exceptional floor and wall mosaics that were cemented since 1453


I suppose this was done to hide the underground's existance?


> On this dark day when the world marvel of Hagia Sophia is designated for use as a transvestite 'mosque', let's have another view of it.


I really don't want to know what this means!
Great thread, I had no idea there was an underground section.
I wonder if the documentary has been silenced? This is my favourite building in the entire World.


----------



## Silveryou (May 14, 2021)

Funny how the construction of the most important church of the ancient world supposedly began in 532 AD after 247 years (247 years) of Era of the Martyrs and at the beginning of the second Great Year and the Anno Domini calendar established by Dionysius Exiguus supposedly in 525 AD. Very symbolic.


----------



## Huaqero (Jun 14, 2021)

Some more info emerged during the last days... Did not read it in detail, just throwing it in here for you to see, too.

An article about Hagia Sofia's underground on a site called Greek City Times, with a few interesting details about Gulensoy's documentary "becoming popular", when it seems that it was never released and a peculiar story about British soldiers who were searching for the Holy Water and threw some vials which they now found and, obviously, date from 1917; sounds like another silly cover up story...

Also, a Turkish cultural heritage conservation specialist and historian, Arzu Ulaş, completed the research and documentation of the Historical Peninsula's underground world of cisterns, tunnels, passages and much more, offering some stunning photos which look like they are only minor teasers of a mind-boggling unseen world. 

Arzu's work in the Daily Sabah (eng),  Hurriyet (eng) and in Cumhurriyet (tur)


----------

